# WMP(windows media player) won't play .mid (midi) but QuickTime will



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's the actual deal, whenever I try to play a midi file in Windows Media player or any other player than QuickTime it seems that it won't play at all or it plays partial notes. Or I'll try to play a midi in QuickTime and it'll play partial notes but more than WMP, so it seems. I can play midis without any problem through my web browser. I am stumped as to what may have caused this because I was able to play the files without a problem before.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

From Microsoft:


> Playback support for MIDI Sequence in Windows is actually provided by Microsoft DirectX and your sound card, not the Player.


Check Control Panel, Sound and Audio. What is listed under: Midi Music Playback. Should be, Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth.

moper


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you tried the free "Jet" player- there's not much it won't play or burn- it runs circles around WMP- and it has equalizer settings with alot of options like BBE.
http://www.jetaudio.com/download/


----------



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

I know it's provided by my sound card and so forth but that's why my situation doesn't make any sense to me. I am able to play the files through my web browser and quicktime without any loss of information but as for any other program it is impossible to get anything to play pertaining to midi files. it'll act as though it is playing but no sound is heard. This also affects any other programs that require midi playback.

I did go into the control panel and under Sound (windows vista) and I can't seem to find anything that states midi music playback or anything dealing with midis in general.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

You're right. Seems Vista eliminated the control for Midi. It has to be done by editing the registry or using 3rd party program.

Check 'Device Manager' for any problems with your Audio devices.
Download and install audio drivers if you do not have the latest version. I believe this would be your motherboard, if you have not installed and additional sound card:http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

moper


----------



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

Device Manager didn't find any problems and I seem to have the latest drivers for my motherboard and the integrated sound card.

Thank you for the help by the way


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you tried using system restore to go back to when they were playing on WMP?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

I believe Quicktime has a built in synthesizer, the reason why it works. Also, is your web browser using the Quick Time plugin?

Do you have SP1 installed?
This may help:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936136/en-us

moper


----------



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

my web browser is using the QuickTime plugin and I have SP2 installed.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

That's why Quicktime works. It uses its own synthesizer.

All I can suggest is trying Microsofts troubleshooter and uninstall and reinstall sound drivers as detailed here:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948481/en-us

moper


----------



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

I went around to several different forums and saw this very old wavetable synth that I was able to install as a driver. My midis played (although HORRIBLE). 

So I'm guessing something is missing in vista. I also noticed that Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth or anything of the sort is no where to be found on my system. I uninstalled, reinstalled, ran several troubleshoots and nothing. 

I read in a few forums that is a common problem without a real solution.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

If you changed the default synthesizer from the default, GS Wavetable SW Synth, with some other, then you need to change it back. I guess 'System Restore' is out of the question? That would be your best choice. How long has it been like this?
As mentioned before, Vista eliminated the access to this item. I found a Control Panel file that allows you to change the default Midi.
http://putzlowitsch.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/plw-vista-midi-mapper_0_93.zip
Just unzip the cpl file to your Windows\System32 directory.
It should show in your 'Control Panel.
Haven't used it. My daughter has the Vista box at school. Use with caution.

moper


----------



## Puniceus (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to say that there seems to be no way around this and the problem even exist in Windows 7 with DirectX 11 and all. 

The funny thing it's not just my computer with this problem, I had several friends listen to the same midi file on their systems and nothing. My best bet is to just get a sound card. The closest I've came to fixing the problem was replacing the GM.dls file with another which gave me a few more notes than before.

Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.


moper


----------

